# macro photos of shrimp



## ECooper (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi all,

Last night I posted macro photos of 3 types of shrimp (cherry red, Pinocchio and flower) on my blog and thought I would re-post one of them here. I'd love to read any comments or suggestions...

Cheers,
EC


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

WOW which lens and camera did you use to take this picture?


----------



## ECooper (Jul 1, 2010)

arash53 said:


> WOW which lens and camera did you use to take this picture?


Thanks! Olympus Evolt 620 digital slr, Zuiko 35mm macro lens. Just using the on-camera flash for light. All set to manual.

Cheers,
EC
https://macrocritters.wordpress.com/


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

My problem with Aquarium Macro shot is the glass my lens always shows dirt and scratches on the glass


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Whats was the ISO for this picture?


----------



## ECooper (Jul 1, 2010)

arash53 said:


> My problem with Aquarium Macro shot is the glass my lens always shows is dirt ans scratches on the glass


Yep, that is always a challenge. So are fingerprints on the glass, particles in the water...I try to keep the glass of my aquarium really clean (on both sides)...but I end up discarding more photos than I keep.


----------



## ECooper (Jul 1, 2010)

arash53 said:


> Whats was the ISO for this picture?


100 ISO, but it is cropped a bit.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

That's one nice shot of your Flower shrimp, up close and personal Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ECooper (Jul 1, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> That's one nice shot of your Flower shrimp, up close and personal Thanks for sharing!


Thanks very much!!


----------



## ECooper (Jul 1, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> That's one nice shot of your Flower shrimp, up close and personal Thanks for sharing!


Thank you very much!


----------



## ECooper (Jul 1, 2010)

Sheesh...sorry about the double post...my computer is acting a bit wonky this morning...


----------

